# Dossier Linux dans iBook G3 Palourde



## woz86 (8 Avril 2020)

Hello,

J'ai un iBook G3 Palourde 300MHz et j'ai quelques questions !

Le système installé est Mac OS 9.2 mais le dossier disque dur se nomme SnoopySofts, c'est normal ?












Ensuite dans le fameux disque dur nommé SnoppySofts avec le dossier système, j'ai un dossier Linux avec pas mal d'éléments à l'intérieur, est-ce normal ?






Avec Mactraker, j'ai vu que l'on pouvait installer sur cette machine jusqu'au système 10.3.9 et j'ai dans mes affaires le système 10.3 Panther.

Après j'ai les CD d'origine du iBook mais c'est un système 8 qu'il y a dessus.

Pour mettre le système 10.3.9, il faut sans doute assez de mémoire pour supporter le système ?

Voici quelques infos :






J'ai aussi une barrette mémoire supplémentaire qui était fournie avec l'iBook mais qui n'est pas installé.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2020)

Pour le nom, tu nommes ton disque dur comme tu veux, il te suffit de le sélectionner (simple clic) et de faire "entrée", et le nom du disque passe en mode édition, là, tu mets le nom que tu veux (idem pour un dossier ou un fichier).

Le dossier Linux PPC doit être un dossier d'installation d'une version PPC de Linux.

Pour ce qui est de la barrette, le Palourde ne peut en recevoir qu'une seule. Actuellement, il y a une barrette de 128 Mo installée dans cet unique emplacement (tes 160 Mo de Ram correspondent aux 128 Mo de cette barrette auxquels s'ajoutent les 32 Mo soudés sur la carte mère). Si ta barrette en plus est une 256 Mo, tu peux l'installer à la place de la 128 (l'emplacement est sous le clavier, sous l'emplacement de la carte Airport, de mémoire). Si elle fait 128 ou moins, alors garde là au cas où celle installée aurait une déficience un jour. Le maximum de mémoire que supporte cette machine est de 544 Mo (512 + 32, mais les barrettes de 512 Mo sont en général de la PC133, et certaines, pour une raison que j'ignore, ne sont vues que comme des 256).


----------



## woz86 (8 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le nom, tu nommes ton disque dur comme tu veux, il te suffit de le sélectionner (simple clic) et de faire "entrée", et le nom du disque passe en mode édition, là, tu mets le nom que tu veux.



Ce nom me paraissait un peu bizarre en effet, je vais le modifier pour quelques de plus simple.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le dossier Linux PPC doit être un dossier d'installation d'une version PPC de Linux.



C'est un dossier qui faut conserver, qui a une utilité ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la barrette, le Palourde ne peut en recevoir qu'une seule. Actuellement, il y a une barrette de 128 Mo installée dans cet unique emplacement (tes 160 Mo de Ram correspondent aux 128 Mo de cette barrette auxquels s'ajoutent les 32 Mo soudés sur la carte mère). Si ta barrette en plus est une 256 Mo, tu peux l'installer à la place de la 128 (l'emplacement est sous le clavier, sous l'emplacement de la carte Airport, de mémoire). Si elle fait 128 ou moins, alors garde là au cas où celle installée aurait une déficience un jour. Le maximum de mémoire que supporte cette machine est de 544 Mo (512 + 32, mais les barrettes de 512 Mo sont en général de la PC133, et certaines, pour une raison que j'ignore, ne sont vues que comme des 256).



Il faut que je regarde quelle taille elle fait, je n'y ai pas encore regardé !


----------



## Anthony (9 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le dossier Linux PPC doit être un dossier d'installation d'une version PPC de Linux.



*Yellow Dog 4 Ever.*


----------



## woz86 (9 Avril 2020)

Le mieux serait que je fasse une nouvelle installation du système, mettre le système 8 que j’ai sur le CD d’origine, le système 9.2 actuel ou passé en 10.3 ?


----------



## Anthony (9 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Le mieux serait que je fasse une nouvelle installation du système, mettre le système 8 que j’ai sur le CD d’origine, le système 9.2 actuel ou passé en 10.3 ?



J'aime bien l'idée de remettre les machines en état original, mais quitte à choisir entre Mac OS 8 et Mac OS 9.2, je prendrai toujours 9.2. J'ai jamais trouvé ces machines particulièrement agréables sous Mac OS X (déjà pas à l'époque, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> C'est un dossier qui faut conserver, qui a une utilité ?



Seulement si tu comptes installer Linux sur cette machine, sinon, tu peux jeter.

Pour le système, tu peux de toute façon (si la taille du disque dur le permet) installer conjointement le 9.2 avec le 10.3. L'avantage du 9.2 sur le 8, c'est qu'il peut aussi être utilisé comme environnement "Classic" depuis le 10.3. Pour ce qui est de réinstaller le 8, ne perds pas de vue qu'il ne gère pas le HFS étendu (géré à partir du 8.1 si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent), il serait donc impératif de re-formater le disque en HFS pour le ré-installer. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux rester sur le 9.2, avec ou sans le 10.3.

EDIT : les tableaux de bord et préférence système "Démarrage" (respectivement du 9.2 et du 10.3) permettent de choisir entre ces deux systèmes, même situés dans la même partition, donc, pas besoin de partitionner pour les faire cohabiter. Cela dit, je suis assez d'accord avec Anthony, au point que sur le mien (j'ai le même que toi, mais avec un disque plus gros que le 3 Go d'origine, 20 ou 30 Go, je crois, faudrait que je le re-sorte pour vérifier), j'ai viré Mac OS X et gardé seulement le 9.2.

À noter que changer le disque, sur cette machine, c'est très très chiant, faut tout sortir ou presque (entre autres, virer l'écran). J'y avais passé une bonne demi-journée à l'époque (avec le take appart d'Apple, la doc "S.A.V." de la machine).


----------



## woz86 (9 Avril 2020)

Je vais garder le système 9.2 qui est dessus et je vais supprimer le dossier Linux dont je ne me servirai pas et ça allégera disque dur qui n’est pas gros.


----------



## woz86 (9 Avril 2020)

Et la, tu revient des course et ton fils de 7 et est en pleurs car il a touché à ce qu’il ne fallait pas 
Bravo l’écran du Palourde bloqué au niveau des charnières.








Aller démontage pour voir le problème (merci iFixit)!


----------



## Invité (9 Avril 2020)

C'est la preuve que ton établi est trop bas…


----------



## woz86 (9 Avril 2020)

Bilan les charniers forcé, un léger coup de dégrippant et en voulant démonter l’écran, surprise, les vis tourné dans le vide 




Bon il n’y a plus qu’à les faire sauter pour essayer de les changer.




Le palourde est sur la table d’opération, il est tard, j’embauche à 5h00, on verra  demain c’est le week-end !


----------



## woz86 (10 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est la preuve que ton établi est trop bas…


C’est surtout qu’il faudrait l’armoire avec une grille devant fermer à double tour


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Le palourde est sur la table d’opération, il est tard, j’embauche à 5h00, on verra  demain c’est le week-end !



Moi je dis que c'est le destin, et que cette machine veut une Compact Flash (comme dans mon PowerBook G3) ou un SSD (comme dans mon PowerBook G4).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Moi je dis que c'est le destin, et que cette machine veut une Compact Flash (comme dans mon PowerBook G3) ou un SSD (comme dans mon PowerBook G4).



Problème : si la machine doit fonctionner régulièrement, ça va finir par devenir plus lent qu'un disque dur mécanique (d'autant que l'interface ATA100 ne va guère permettre d'aller beaucoup plus vite qu'un bon 7200 tr), parce que la gestion du Trim sous Mac OS 9.2 … 

Cela dit, au point où il en est, autant en profiter pour virer ce vilain "3 Go" et mettre quelque chose de plus confortable à la place.

Dommage que ça soit limité à 120 Go, sinon, il me restait deux 250 dispos :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mise à jour 2


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème : si la machine doit fonctionner régulièrement, ça va finir par devenir plus lent qu'un disque dur mécanique, parce que la gestion du Trim sous Mac OS 9.2 …



Je ne suis pas certain que les vieux SSD compatibles avec ces machines prennent en charge la commande TRIM, cela dit, faudrait que je vérifie les miens. (M'enfin c'est pas le plus important, contrairement au silence de fonctionnement. Et les SSD plus récents ont leurs propres ramasse-miettes.)


----------



## woz86 (10 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème : si la machine doit fonctionner régulièrement, ça va finir par devenir plus lent qu'un disque dur mécanique (d'autant que l'interface ATA100 ne va guère permettre d'aller beaucoup plus vite qu'un bon 7200 tr), parce que la gestion du Trim sous Mac OS 9.2 …


Ce n’est pas une machine qui va fonctionné régulièrement, elle fait partie de ma collection, je la ferai fonctionner quelques fois toute les semaines.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, au point où il en est, autant en profiter pour virer ce vilain "3 Go" et mettre quelque chose de plus confortable à la place.


Oui là il est presque à nue, après si je dois remplacer ce petit DD, je dois mettre quoi à la place.
De tout façon avant je veux m’assurer que les charnières fonctionnent bien, j’ai récupéré à mon travail des vis pour mettre à la place des anciennes et je dois essayer d’assembler l’ensemble et que ça tienne.
Sinon si ça ne fonctionne pas, il me reste plus qu’à trouvé un autre Palourde et celui-ci me servira pour des pièces détachées 

Faites des gosses


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> ...
> Oui là il est presque à nue, après si je dois remplacer ce petit DD, je dois mettre quoi à la place.
> ...



Tu empiles un adaptateur IDE 3,5 vers 2,5, puis un adaptateur IDE/mSATA et un SSD mSATA 64Go d'occaz.












Avant d'installer l'ensemble, tu le mets dans un adapteur IDE-USB et tu recopie le disque du Mac dessus.
Une fois en place le Mac devrait démarrer dessus sans aucun pb ;-)

Adaptateur IDE 3.5" à 2.5" (4€)
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00GQY1OLS/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i1?

Convertisseur IDE / mSATA (16€)
https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMATIQUE-©-Adaptateur-mSATA-vers/dp/B00F53W6J0/ref=sr_1_2?

Et pour le SSD, d'occaz sur LBC ou autre, on en trouve à pas cher (15$).





Une petite photo d'une install identique dans un Tournesol.
Silence et fiabilité garantie ;-)

Tu peux aussi mettre une CompactFlash avec un adaptateur, à la place du convertisseur et du mSata, dans un Palourde 300MHz ça devrait suffire, c'est un peu moins cher...

EDIT : c'est pas un Tournesol  dans le Palourde c'est déjà un DD IDE 2.5", donc pas besoin de l'adaptateur 3.5" vers 2.5"


----------



## woz86 (10 Avril 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et pour le SSD, d'occaz sur LBC ou autre, on en trouve à pas cher (15$).


Je vais regarder a cela.

Voici les inserts d’origine pour tenir l’écran avec les vis (ça reste fragile) :








Et voici la réparation (a voir si ça tient), des inserts collés à la colle bi composants :


----------



## dandu (10 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème : si la machine doit fonctionner régulièrement, ça va finir par devenir plus lent qu'un disque dur mécanique (d'autant que l'interface ATA100 ne va guère permettre d'aller beaucoup plus vite qu'un bon 7200 tr), parce que la gestion du Trim sous Mac OS 9.2 …
> 
> Cela dit, au point où il en est, autant en profiter pour virer ce vilain "3 Go" et mettre quelque chose de plus confortable à la place.
> 
> Dommage que ça soit limité à 120 Go, sinon, il me restait deux 250 dispos :



Aucune chance. C'est de l'ATA33 dans un palourde, et même dans les machines en ATA100, tu va jamais voir une différence.

Avec un SSD, sauf à mettre un modèle vraiment petit, n'importe quel SSD écrit de base (beaucoup) plus vite que l'interface. A part quand on va vers du mSATA de 16 ou 32 Go, ou l'écriture peut être faible (vers 50 Mo/s). Et même comme ça, ça reste plus rapide qu'un HDD de l'époque. Un Momentus 7200.1, un des derniers PATA portables rapide (7200 tpm), c'est 45 Mo/s en pointe, et c'est les chiffres constructeurs.

Et franchement, sur des machines comme ça, le TRIM a pas d'impact visible. D'abord, parce que tu verras pas de différence sans TRIM tant que t'auras pas écrit totalement le disque. Sur un SSD de 120 Go, c'est pas gagné : les programmes écrivent beaucoup moins que maintenant et moins vite. Et tant que l'ensemble des cellules a pas été utilisé une fois, TRIM ou pas TRIM, ça change... rien. Et même si on arrive à cette limite, l'impact direct ça va être en gros l'écriture divisée par deux dans le pire des cas, ce qui reste sur la majorité des SSD au-delà de l'interface... donc invisible. Et même l'usure : même en tapant dans un SSD super bas de gamme, on a au moins 100 à 200 fois la capacité totale du SSD avant de voir un éventuel souci (et je suis pessimiste). C'est peu réaliste, même en utilisant un iBook en machine principale.


----------



## dandu (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain que les vieux SSD compatibles avec ces machines prennent en charge la commande TRIM, cela dit, faudrait que je vérifie les miens. (M'enfin c'est pas le plus important, contrairement au silence de fonctionnement. Et les SSD plus récents ont leurs propres ramasse-miettes.)



Ben sauf cas très rare, il doit le gérer... au moins en SATA. La majorité des SSD "IDE", c'est des SATA avec adaptateur intégré. Ou alors, c'est des Compact Flash avec un connecteur adapté. 

dans les deux cas, l'usure et le TRIM, c'est pas très grave. Les Compact Flash de taille moyenne ont généralement de la mémoire SLC ou MLC, donc endurante, et les SSD SATA ont la gestion de l'usure du firmware.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui là il est presque à nue, après si je dois remplacer ce petit DD, je dois mettre quoi à la place.



Un DD IDE de 120 Go maximum. S'agissant de "vrais" Go (ceux à 1 Go = 2 puissance 30 octets, et pas ceux à 1 Go = 10 puissance 9 octets), si tu mets un disque de 160 Go qui en font 149 "vrais" en général, tu auras 120 vrais Go, avec un disque de 120, tu n'en auras que 112 "vrais", parce que si tu mets un disque de plus de 120 Go, il est vu comme un 120 Go, et fonctionne parfaitement comme ça.

Pour Mac OS 9.2, à mon avis, un SSD n'apportera pas grand-chose, parce qu'après vérification, l'interface, ça n'est pas de l'ATA 6 (ATA 100) comme je l'avais posté plus haut mais (d'après MacTracker, en tous cas) de l'ATA 2 (donc même pas de l'ATA 33, Dandu, de l'ATA 16,6), donc ça n'est pas 100 Mb/s, mais 16,6 Mb/s (soit à peine plus de 2 Mo/s, et non 12,5 comme en ATA 6), donc quasiment n'importe quel disque dur mécanique de plus de 20 Go devrait pouvoir saturer cette interface.


----------



## woz86 (10 Avril 2020)

Merci pour les infos.
Mais j’ai fait la réparation, tout remonter, maintenant l’écran ne réagit pas, mauvais branchement ?
Pourtant j’entends bien le son du démarrage.
Et j’ai encore la charnière qui n’est pas au top, les charnières n’ont pas l’air terrible sur ce modèle je trouve, ça force un peu.
Je vais le re démonter ce soir et réparer tout cela.


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Mais j’ai fait la réparation, tout remonter, maintenant l’écran ne réagit pas, mauvais branchement ?



Tu peux éclairer l’écran avec une lampe torche, voir si c'est l’affichage qui pose problème, ou seulement le rétroéclairage ? Si ma mémoire est bonne, ce sont deux câbles séparés, particulièrement chiants à re-router proprement.


----------



## woz86 (10 Avril 2020)

Il y a le rétro éclairage, le disque dur tourne, mais rien ne s’affiche 
J’ai bien débranché et rebranché les fiches.


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2020)

C'est pas une dalle morte ça ?


----------



## woz86 (11 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est pas une dalle morte ça ?


Elle fonctionnait avant le démontage et la réparation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2020)

Autre hypothèse : un problème d'électricité statique : les circuits intégrés y sont très sensible, et une décharge dont tu ne te serais même pas rendu compte aurait pu endommager le chip vidéo. Sur cette machine, je ne vois pas trop bien comment tester ça à moins de disposer d'une seconde dalle où de monter la présente sur une autre machine.

En tout état de cause, je pense que le problème a plus de chance de venir de la carte mère que de la dalle si ça n'est pas un mauvais contact ou une nappe endommagée.


----------



## woz86 (12 Avril 2020)

Je vais ré démonter les fiches refaire un test après je laisse tomber, celui-ci servira de pièces détachées lorsque j’en trouverai un autre.


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2020)

Bon courage !

Pour en revenir au premier message, il fallait conseiller d'appeler le volume "C:"


----------

